# Who has stock Witchers brew



## dwayne19420 (23/4/16)

Hi all hope you having an awesome weekend. 
Would any one know where I may buy Witchers Brew in or around Durban. ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/16)

dwayne19420 said:


> Hi all hope you having an awesome weekend.
> Would any one know where I may buy Witchers Brew in or around Durban. ?



At a guess I would say nowhere... it's gonna be hard enough finding Witches Brew in SA!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dwayne19420 (23/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> At a guess I would say nowhere... it's gonna be hard enough finding Witches Brew in SA!


Down to a few last drops  and no where to find some.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (23/4/16)

dwayne19420 said:


> Down to a few last drops  and no where to find some.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



You can try VapeMob in CT
https://www.vapemob.co.za/product-category/e-liquids/witchers-brew/
Maybe @RevnLucky7 or @Nimbus_Cloud from VapeMob can help

Not sure of any other vendors stocking this fine imported line. I will need to restock my Blackbird in about a month...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/4/16)

Witcher's Brew is unfortunately one of those products that will be around... sometimes. Especially in the case of Blackbird. As soon as someone hears tobacco, they immediately shy away from it without giving it any second thought. This has made it very difficult for the product to really gain a foothold in the market. That being said it has a small cult following therefore, while we do carry it, the numbers are tight and very carefully managed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (25/4/16)

Blackbird still in my top 5 juices of all time... stuff is SO good!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

